# necesito un programa para automatizar mi emisor de fm



## klein1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

hola amigos del foro necesito que me ayuden  como recordaran logre hacer mi proyecto  de armar mi emisor de fm 88- 108 mhz y ahora pienso emitir cultura  avisos e incluso algunos comerciales , para eso necesito que me auden con el software o programa para poder emitir automaticamente si alguien saqbe de alguno me lo hace llegar o me da el link donde puedo conseguirlo  de antemano les  agradesco a todos los amigos de este foro que hace posible que todo  salga adelante me desapido desde el peru klein1974


----------



## Dano (Mar 4, 2009)

Radio pirata?


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 4, 2009)

hola como programas tenes varios per yo te recomiendo el Jazler radio , es de muy pocos recursos  y es muy competo (te apaga la pc al final la emision y todo) pero tene cuidado con el asunto legal de las radio mira que estan muy sarpados con ese tema y mas si vas a poner comerciales , hasta lo que se podes emitir pero sin fin de lucro (cero money) suerte y a las ordenes yo to haciendo mi emisor todavia para mi fm comunitaria


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

hola amigos del foro les comento que mi emisor lo estoy utilizando  para   radio comunitaria ya que aqui no tenemos una señal q llegue  ya vivo en una zona rural en la sierra del peru  y lo estoy utilizando sin fines de lucro y con respecto al programa no se de donde bajarlo   si alguien sabe me lo puede hacer saber o que link  les agradeseria mucho  bueno un abrazo a todos y sigan adelante con la pasion de la radiotrasmision que es excelente  cuidense hasta pronto


----------



## Dano (Mar 4, 2009)

Aunque la radio la uses con fines comunitarios, si no esta declarada como radio comunitaria es una radio pirata, y a mi me gusta todo lo legal, asi que sobre este tema no voy a dar respuestas.

Ademas, el foro no se involucra con temas de piratería, ya sea radios piratas o programas piratas, digo esto solo como forma de prevención.

Saludos


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 4, 2009)

yo tambien estoy en contra de lo ilegal mas por un tema de protejer por lo que te puedan sacar que otra cosa a un conosido lo dejaron hasta sin compu , y eso que no tenia mucho! 

trata de sacar permiso para la fm comunitaria  asi vas a estar mas tranquilo despues total aca en uruguay sacar el permiso no cuesta nada , solo un par de oras en la ursec 


saludos


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

hola amigos del foro es sierto lo que ustedes dicen pero no saben la realidad como es por aqui si necesito pedir una autorizacion tendria que ir hasta la capital que esta aporoximadamente 500km y la burocracia es muy grnade en este pais  bueno de todos modos gracias por su ayuda mi proyecto sigue adelante  les cuento que hoy ayude  con la comunicacion a un pueblito cercano gracias a la radio  que ensamble y me agradesieron mucho bueno  la licencia se podria tramitar mas adelamnte cuando piense en hcerlo mas potente y con mas cobertura no lo creen


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 6, 2009)

hola dano saludos  y dime tu radio  ya tiene permiso o tambien es una radio pirata si vivieraq en el uruguay ya hubiera sacado mi permiso hace ratos pero vivo enb el peru y cuasta algo  de 3,000 dolares  la utorizacion aqui y creo que  mi emisor solo llega un par de kilometros  sin afectar a nadie ya que aqui no hay frecuencias  de fm solo señal de am  como te conte estoy a los 1800 mts sobre el nivel del mar en un zona rural  pero ya consegui mi programita pra la utomatizacion  bueno  saludos  dano y todos  del foro y sigan adelante


----------



## corsa (Mar 18, 2009)

Klein1974.

Si buscas un programa para automatizar tu emisora puedes usar el "zaradio". En su página web www.zararadio.com encontrarás una versión gratuita y otra comercial. Descárgate la gratuita, está pero que muy bien.


----------



## Gustavo Seminario (Mar 19, 2009)

Mira yo a mis clientes les recomiendo y les proveo gratuitamente el ZARA RADIO

http://www.zarastudio.es/index.php?section=downloads&page=zrfree.php&lang=es

cordialmente

Gustavo Seminario


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 19, 2009)

hola gustavo gracias por recomendarme el programa zararadio lo estoy utilizando   gracias a su ayuda y de un amigo  q se llama moises calderon que es un master en las comunicaciones en el peru y tambien tengo locuciones  de la hora q baje de zararadio  estan buenasos si alguien   necesita  les envio  me lo hacen saber cuidense  gracias  gente


----------



## tajmahal (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola; yo trabaje en una radio 3 años y usábamos un programa medio viejito; no se si hay ediciones nuevas; pero es muy sencillo y facil de operar; poder cargar las publicidades en una ventana; en otra; los singles; y por otro lado la musica... HAy versiones con parches  y todo los chiches deberias probarlo en una pc de medio pelo para no hacerte gastos y con una placa de sonido media buena para sacarle jugo. Es muy bueno porque cada miembro de la radio con su respectivo programa de transmision puede alojar sus archivos y publicidades. y programarlas solo cuando sea el momento de su espacio.
buscalo por Dinesys; me acuerdo que en ese tiempo era una version 5 del soft.
Aca te dejo un link si te ayuda y probalo y aprende a usarlo es muy bueno.

http://www.descargaslibres.com/descargas/EEFlpkAuFyDtZdlVjQ.html

http://www.hardata.com/downloads/dinesatradio/DinesatRadioDemo.exe

www.hardata.com/spanish/product.asp

Aunque en esta version es algo pesadita probalo igual sigue manteniendo la magia de los anteriores
un abrazo!


----------



## richard alonso (Mar 5, 2010)

hola tinchovolador,tu tienes radio comunitaria?,en caso de que sea asi,que tramites tuvistes que hacer en ursec,y que es lo que te piden como para autorizarte la emisora para que sea comunitaria,un saludo


----------



## flaviosblanco (Mar 11, 2010)

Primero te aconsejo hacer el tramite para programacion comunitaria, si no te arriesgas a una demanda y una decomicion. Segundo, te aconsejo utilizar soft gratutio, como el *ZaraRadio*, el *OperaRadio* (te lo recomiendo), o el *RaditAudioPro*, buscalos todos en taringa. El dinesat no es gratutio, sale cara su licencia, aunque es el mejor.


----------

